# Who are the friendliest northerners?



## soulman (Dec 20, 2006)

I'll add a poll when I can be arsed like. So who's the friendliest northerners? 

Scousers for me but I'm biased, tho I've been bowled over by the kindness of some Mancs, maybe it's because we share a canal


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 21, 2006)

Sorry to be such a boring bastard, but there are friendly and non-friendly people everywhere. There are bound to be more unfriendly people in a city due to the sheer amount of people and the effect of so many people living in such close quarters.


----------



## killer b (Dec 21, 2006)

scousers in my experience - whenever i've been there i always strike up conversations with strangers, which seems to happen less elsewhere...


----------



## Structaural (Dec 21, 2006)

Yeah I was quite surprised by the friendliness of the people when I was recently in Liverpool. But I've never met an unfriendly geordie. So they get my vote.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 21, 2006)

Not Loiners, that's for sure.
I would agree with Scousers.


----------



## purves grundy (Dec 21, 2006)

Yorkshire folk


----------



## sojourner (Dec 21, 2006)

Scousers and Geordies - put the two together and it's proper party time


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 21, 2006)

Scousers


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 21, 2006)

purves grundy said:
			
		

> Yorkshire folk


Except for Loiners and their friendly fists


----------



## Dubversion (Dec 21, 2006)

Geordies, totally


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 21, 2006)

Dubversion said:
			
		

> Geordies, totally


Turtley, surely


----------



## Griff (Dec 21, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Except for Loiners and their friendly fists



Came back from Barcelona after Leeds were playing them and the whole plane of Leeds supporters seemed petrified of flying.  Quite funny really, all these mouthy bastards just shut the fuck up as soon the plane lifted, then only began 'phewing' and smiling on touchdown.


----------



## northernhord (Dec 21, 2006)

Lancastrians


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 21, 2006)

I always find Hull a friendly place.  

Overall the north is IME much friendlier than London and the south-east.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 21, 2006)

Roadkill said:
			
		

> Overall the north is IME much friendlier than London and the south-east.


I will never agree with you!


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 22, 2006)

sojourner said:
			
		

> Scousers and Geordies - put the two together and it's proper party time



Sounds like you should get yourself to 'boro. Crap Towns said that the Middlesbrough accent is the "bastard offspring of Scouse and Geordie"    

In all seriousnesss, though, stay away from 'boro.


----------



## Mallard (Dec 22, 2006)

In my experience it's a toss up between Sheffield and Sunderland with a shout to Preston. I'd put Manchester and North Yorkshire as the least friendly places outside the frosty South East.


----------



## JohnC (Dec 22, 2006)

'Lancastrians'

Yeah, I'll go along with that.  <--- See, that proves it!


----------



## free spirit (Dec 23, 2006)

Mallard said:
			
		

> In my experience it's a toss up between Sheffield and Sunderland with a shout to Preston. I'd put Manchester and North Yorkshire as the least friendly places outside the frosty South East.


sunderland?


----------



## Mallard (Dec 23, 2006)

free spirit said:
			
		

> sunderland?



Definately. Been there several times and the locals are always very friendly. No personal axe to grind as I'm from nowhere near Mackem land.


----------



## cyberfairy (Dec 23, 2006)

JohnC said:
			
		

> 'Lancastrians'
> 
> Yeah, I'll go along with that.  <--- See, that proves it!


I will too as you've all been so helpful about helping me find a house


----------



## moose (Dec 23, 2006)

I've been robbed, petrol bombed and shot at by scousers, so I'd vote Mancs. Or North Yorkshirepeeps.


----------



## chio (Dec 23, 2006)

Can I put in a late vote for Macc?


----------



## Mallard (Dec 23, 2006)

moose said:
			
		

> I've been robbed, petrol bombed and shot at by scousers, so I'd vote Mancs. Or North Yorkshirepeeps.



North Yorkshire  That's got to be one of the least friendly places on earth (or outside London anyway).


----------



## soulman (Dec 23, 2006)

moose said:
			
		

> I've been robbed, petrol bombed and shot at by scousers, so I'd vote Mancs. Or North Yorkshirepeeps.



  

Go on I'm getting bevied so I'll bite. What were you up to when that happened?


----------



## moose (Dec 23, 2006)

chio said:
			
		

> Can I put in a late vote for Macc?


No! they're famous for unfriendliness, especially Bollington, where if you join the football team they won't pass the ball to you for the first 5 years. 

Soulman - all seperate incidents! The only 2 times I went to Liverpool as a child the car I'd got there in was stolen, got firebombed at a football match, and shot at when a bloke went mad in a pub in Old Swan.


----------



## soulman (Dec 23, 2006)

moose said:
			
		

> No! they're famous for unfriendliness, especially Bollington, where if you join the football team they won't pass the ball to you for the first 5 years.
> 
> Soulman - all seperate incidents! The only 2 times I went to Liverpool as a child the car I'd got there in was stolen, got firebombed at a football match, and shot at when a bloke went mad in a pub in Old Swan.



Shouldn't laugh but   I'm back in Liverpool and if you were here I'd take you out for a few pints and I guarantee you'd have a good night out with friendly people who'd be making sure you're ok and watching out for you.


----------



## longdog (Dec 23, 2006)

*Sweeping generalisations.*

Scousers I find very false, all full of "scouse wit" to your face and stab you in the back the moment you're out of earshot. Wouldn't trust them as far as I could throw them. They don't pay their fucking bills either the bunch of cunts.

Geordies I don't have much experience of but they seem nice enough and they have the strange combination of an accent that sounds gorgeous on a woman but bloody awful on a bloke 

Sunderland folk are borderline psychotic and not to be trusted.

Middlesborough people are only just human. A crowd of knuckle-dragging wankers.

North Yorkshire people are up themselves.

South Yorkshire people have a very dry sense of humour that comes over as being unfriendly at first.

Wezzies are incomprehensible

East Yorkshire people are mostly country bumpkins but fairly friendly.* Hull (technically not part of E Yorks any more) has the best fish and chips anywhere in the world.

Lancastrians are OK but have a nasty habit of voting BNP

Is there anyone I've missed being negative about? 


*Except Goole which is a town of violent, inbred arseholes.


----------



## sorearm (Dec 23, 2006)

moose said:
			
		

> and shot at when a bloke went mad in a pub in Old Swan.



... well you will go drinking in the old swan!

*wags finger* no no and thrice no!


----------



## chio (Dec 23, 2006)

moose said:
			
		

> No! they're famous for unfriendliness, especially Bollington, where if you join the football team they won't pass the ball to you for the first 5 years.



Bet they would - I'm related to half of Bollington


----------



## moose (Dec 24, 2006)

....and they're all related to each other


----------



## northernhord (Dec 24, 2006)

Bloody Cheshire set with thier tax reducing accountants and pissy arsed little terrier dogs sat in the back of a black Merc SUV, If I won the lottery I would pay for Urban Cheshire folk to move out of Cheshire then Nuke the place


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 24, 2006)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> I will never agree with you!



I know, but (and without wanting to sound arsey) I can't imagine why.  Everyone in London seems perpetually angry.  I find the whole place unfriendly and occasionally actively threatening.  I'm away over Xmas and New Year and I'm glad to be out of the damned place.  I just wsh I didn't have to go back.


----------



## stereotypical (Dec 25, 2006)

Scousers, we're sound here we are. Do like the geodies and the glaswegians though


----------



## kakuma (Dec 25, 2006)

great sense of humour and so much character blah blah blah

almost as good as being black


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 25, 2006)

Roadkill said:
			
		

> I know, but (and without wanting to sound arsey) I can't imagine why.  Everyone in London seems perpetually angry.  I find the whole place unfriendly and occasionally actively threatening.


It's strange but also kind of refreshing that we have such diametrically opposed experiences of both the North and London. What you just said is exactly how I feel about Leeds.


----------



## kakuma (Dec 25, 2006)

coming back from korea where everyone is too polite, my impressions of newcastle and london have been that both places are loud and angry. in different ways, but there is a lot of violence under the surface all the time.


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 25, 2006)

hippie


----------



## kakuma (Dec 25, 2006)

goddamnit


----------



## avu9lives (Dec 28, 2006)

Srb6 Ers


----------



## Geoff Collier (Dec 29, 2006)

soulman said:
			
		

> I'll add a poll when I can be arsed like. So who's the friendliest northerners?
> 
> Scousers for me but I'm biased, tho I've been bowled over by the kindness of some Mancs, maybe it's because we share a canal



No you don't. The Manchester Ship Canal goes through Cheshire. However, by the same logic, there's the Leeds-Liverpool Canal. So it's us in West Yorkshire


----------



## Geoff Collier (Dec 29, 2006)

northernhoard said:
			
		

> Bloody Cheshire set with thier tax reducing accountants and pissy arsed little terrier dogs sat in the back of a black Merc SUV, If I won the lottery I would pay for Urban Cheshire folk to move out of Cheshire then Nuke the place



Being born and bred in Crewe, I'd like to object to this generalisation. It may have changed but Crewe was nothing like the rest of Cheshire. I'm sure its still not like Wilmslow etc.


----------



## f for fake (Dec 29, 2006)

i have found that any body born out side of london is a freindly northern, well any body born out side of london is considered a northern to them.


----------



## zoltan (Dec 29, 2006)

Geordies are a strange macho tribe -not sure about friendly tho'


----------



## chio (Dec 29, 2006)

Geoff Collier said:
			
		

> Being born and bred in Crewe, I'd like to object to this generalisation. It may have changed but Crewe was nothing like the rest of Cheshire. I'm sure its still not like Wilmslow etc.



Crewe's still a bit of a dump, I'm pretty sure it's an extension of Gdansk these days, but the tentacles of gentrification from East Cheshire are spreading across its South Cheshire neighbours like Congleton, Sandbach and Nantwich... only a matter of time before the railwaymen wake up to a Vivienne Westwood for kids shop


----------



## rhys gethin (Dec 29, 2006)

Fez909 said:
			
		

> Sorry to be such a boring bastard, but there are friendly and non-friendly people everywhere.



If you have ever lived in lived in Bristol, you know this is crap:   _nobody_ is friendly there.   From Sheffield on northwards it _is_ friendly.   I think that is the best city in Britain, love it;   Scousers are pleasant, but as for Geordies though I've never met a bad 'un ever, I don't understand them well enough to know if they are being friendly or not.


----------



## harticus (Dec 29, 2006)

Manchester would be a much friendlier place if it wasn't so full of faaackin savverners!!


----------



## sojourner (Dec 29, 2006)

moose said:
			
		

> shot at when a bloke went mad in a pub in Old Swan.


See, I thought you were gonna say Kirkby then, and I'd have agreed wholeheartedly


----------



## Geoff Collier (Dec 29, 2006)

chio said:
			
		

> Can I put in a late vote for Macc?



I saw the Macc Lads playing in Bradford with Bad Manners and the Ruts tonight. Just thought I'd say so but I can't say whether they were friendly or not


----------



## sheothebudworths (Dec 29, 2006)

soulman said:
			
		

> I'll add a poll when I can be arsed like.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Dec 29, 2006)

moose said:
			
		

> I've been robbed, petrol bombed and shot at by scousers, so I'd vote Mancs.




Fair enough!


----------



## jbob (Dec 30, 2006)

longdog said:
			
		

> Scousers I find very false, all full of "scouse wit" to your face and stab you in the back the moment you're out of earshot. Wouldn't trust them as far as I could throw them. They don't pay their fucking bills either the bunch of cunts.
> 
> Geordies I don't have much experience of but they seem nice enough and they have the strange combination of an accent that sounds gorgeous on a woman but bloody awful on a bloke
> 
> ...



Heh. Agree with most of this, especially the scouser analysis. 4 years of living in the rancid hellhole taught me what utter arseholes they can be, and as for that infamous wit . . . yeah right, that'd be Stan Boardman, then? Liverpool's only saving grace is its proximity to Manchester.

The N.Yorks bit has a ring of truth to it; go out in Leeds and there's a whole lotta self-loving going on. Incomprehensible, really.

The Middlesborough analysis could also be applied to Stoke folk.


----------



## northernhord (Dec 30, 2006)

Geoff Collier said:
			
		

> Being born and bred in Crewe, I'd like to object to this generalisation. It may have changed but Crewe was nothing like the rest of Cheshire. I'm sure its still not like Wilmslow etc.



I was only jokin geoff


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm an 'ignorant' southerner, ( when it comes to the measure of friendliness of those from the north).....after 3 pages 'who' have come out as the friendliest northerners?
*serious question*


----------



## Geoff Collier (Dec 31, 2006)

northernhoard said:
			
		

> I was only jokin geoff



Ok. But there's some things I never find amusing; being called a midlander or a man utd supporter as well as confusing Crewe with the Manchester burbs


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Jan 8, 2007)

Sheffield people I have found to be mainly lovely; scousers are also sound if a bit, erm, forward sometimes.

I met DJ Tony Eldorado in Stoke on Friday - he's from Middlesborough and seemed thoroughly charming if a bit surly looking . . .


----------



## Error Gorilla (Jan 9, 2007)

_We hate it when our friends become successful
And if they're Northern, that makes it even worse
And if we can destroy them
You bet your life we will..._

I think that sums up the North for me. Sometimes I love the place, sometimes the incessant prying into matters by nosey gobshites, masquerading as friendly concern - later to be used to stab you between the shoulders - royally fucks me off. Alreet?


----------



## mauvais (Jan 9, 2007)

What about Cumbria?

I reckon hill folk might be the friendliest, but only if you don't look foreign


----------



## DUMBO.66 (Jan 19, 2007)

the wood nymphs are a good crowd


----------

